#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK 2008 (20TH) (please help)!

## phuongnguyen169

I from Vietnam and need NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK 2008 (20TH) urgently for my job. Please help me
If you has this one please send me (my email: phuongnguyen169@gmail.com)
Thank you so much for your support


Thanks allSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK 2008 (20TH) (please help)!

----------


## shahnan

I have uploaded the same in box.com and sent the link to your address.

Just download it.






> I from Vietnam and need NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK 2008 (20TH) urgently for my job. Please help me
> If you has this one please send me (my email: phuongnguyen169@gmail.com)
> Thank you so much for your support
> Thanks all

----------


## halakahalaka

please send it to me
mechatronic.e.s@gmail.com

----------


## halakahalaka

please send it to me
mechatronic.e.s@gmail.com

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is new link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DarkLord-Walker

Send me the link here bpiscoya@gmail.com please
Best regards

----------


## SAMEER DAS

Hi friends

I am also in the need of NFPA Fire Protection Hnadbook 2oth Edition

Kindly send the download link. My email id is: adwipro@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## SAMEER DAS

Thanks  mohamad3010.
I have downloaded from the link given by you

----------


## harryoz

mohamad3010, thanks for the link!

----------


## shindetejas

Thanks mohamad3010

----------


## mohamed Emad Fouda

thanks

----------


## walid.yossef

Thanks a lot. Highly appreciated.

----------


## aravind.k

> thanks



 Hi * could you share the link for Handbook 20th Edition for me as well. 


thanks is advance...  :Smile: See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK 2008 (20TH) (please help)!

----------


## khalidshaik

Hi *

am looking for NFPA HANDBOOK 20th Edition

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear Mohamad Thanks alot for your valuable upload

----------


## pponpandian

thanks

----------


## safetypartha

Bros,
Get the book 20th Edi. from the following Link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

